# Boggy is Bouncing!



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks!

I have a new ticker!!!

WWOOHOOOOO!!!!

[fly]We're linked!!! [/fly]

Boggy is delighted to announce that we are shortly to become the parents of "Cookie" - a 15 month old little girl!!! 

Panel is 4th June and intros start on 18th June!

We've known about her for a couple of weeks and were interviewed by her social worker last week, and this week (while on holiday!) we got the call to say we are linked! I was so desperate last week to post about her, but completely terrified to do so until we knew for sure.

We are so completely delighted. Got photos of her yesterday and she is so beautiful. We can't wait to meet her!

and there's more....

She has a sibling due to be born any day now who is highly likely to also be coming our way!!!!  

At last the wait is over, but it sure has been worth it!!!

Bx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

What a fantastic post to read, congratulations Mummy and Daddy


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Boggy - fantastic news.  Looking forward to reading your updates.

Tracey x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations Boggy thats fantastic news keep us posted.
Sarah


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations........what exciting times lie ahead of you.

Keep yourself busy & it won't be that long until you hold your DD in your arms!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Boggy and DH

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you both! roll on matching panel!

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Boggy that's fantastic news hun, congratulations 

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fab news Boggy!

So pleased for you, hope the time goes quickly.

Love
OT x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

[fly]Congratulations![/fly]​
I am sooooo overwhelmingly happy for you both  - happy tears of course. Praying that the next month flies past until you get to matching panel and start intros.

Our DD was 17months when we were linked and 19months when we met her - it is a great age (not that I am biased or anything ).

Wishing you every happiness for the future,

Much love

The Magenta Family xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks everyone, and thanks for all your support!

I can't stop staring at her photo.  

Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news boggy    
been offline all week so been dying to hear your news

kj x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy, enjoy you last few weeks of freedom, and all that Shopping  

Fiona


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks KJ  

Fiona - i wish I could enjoy the shopping but she seems to be coming with absolutely everything she needs! I managed to buy a changing mat today, but it was hard to get excited about it!    Glad all is working out well for you and yours!

Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoooo 

 Roll on the intros 

x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both ....fab news!

Laine xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

whhooohhoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  so very very happy for you and DH.  great news x x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Boggy, that is fantastic news.    

Cindy


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations, that is brilliant news, you must be on cloud 9, plus a little sibling as well!!

Julia x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hiya Boggy

Just read your post.  I am absolutely delighted for your and your DH.  

Big congrats, roll on your intros and truly exciting times  

You mentioned a wee sibling that is nearly due, that is really fab.

Lynn xx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations Boggy - wonderful news!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

You're going to be a mummy!!! Enjoy every minute honey!
Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------

